
Judge says Kleiner Perkins should get $276K from Ellen Pao - doppp
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/judge-says-kleiner-perkins-should-get-276k-from-ellen-pao/
======
nodesocket
Hopefully this puts an end to this nonsense. Seems like she was passed up for
promotion because she was not the best candidate, let's all move on. Honestly
isn't she the CEO of reddit? It seems like she should be focusing her energy
on that, and building value, instead of trying to extract money from KP.

~~~
cobrabyte
It feels like the recent changes at Reddit regarding discrimination and such
are a direct result of her losing this lawsuit. It's as if she never put down
the pitchfork and simply started attacking a different venue.

------
greenyoda
The main discussion of this story can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736171)

~~~
robot22
Why is this thread not showing up in the feed?

~~~
dang
I'm not sure what you mean by the feed, but that post has been heavily flagged
by users.

------
paulhauggis
I'm happy. We need to have less rot in our court systems. this should be a
lesson to anyone that wants to waste the time of our courts with nonsense
lawsuits.

